# Cohutta hunt Dec 2-6



## xhunterx (Nov 30, 2009)

how bout some of you south or middle georgia boys coming up here and hunting cohutta for some bears this week. good population with good results, over 40 killed on the october hunt. we would like to see less bears and more deer.


----------



## keg7707 (Dec 1, 2009)

That makes two of us up here that would like to see the population thined out around here!


----------



## english setter (Dec 1, 2009)

That makes three of us come get them!!!!!


----------



## Booger (Dec 1, 2009)

I'll be there just tell me where they are hiding. I hunted the first hunt with no luck.


----------



## xhunterx (Dec 1, 2009)

on cohutta , sumach creek, potato patch mtn, three forks, tibbs trail, emery creek trail, windy gap, thats just areas outside the wilderness area where its easier to drag one out


----------



## xtreme05 (Dec 1, 2009)

on cuhutta anywhere is good and you dont have to go deep like people say.bear wont move as good on this hunt but their still plenty out there.


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 1, 2009)

Does cohutta have a handicap area.Somewhere a handicap hunter could hunt from the truck. I know Dawson forest does.


----------



## ryano (Dec 1, 2009)

GA DAWG said:


> Does cohutta have a handicap area.Somewhere a handicap hunter could hunt from the truck. I know Dawson forest does.



there sure isnt one over here on the Fannin side that I know of.............I wish there was...........i live right at the foothills and its tough hunting from a wheelchair


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 1, 2009)

Dang buddy. I have a handicap friend that I would bring if they had one! Maybe we should look into getting a couple started up there.We have 2 on dawson forest. They aint real great but its better than nothing.


----------



## xhunterx (Dec 2, 2009)

I don't know of one on  cohutta but there are several places in the foothills around the edges that would be suitable for one. thats a good idea.


----------



## danny-s (Dec 2, 2009)

in 2 days i had 847 pictures of bears on my camera, yup north ga gots um boys, come on up and fill ur tag


----------



## TommyA(GA) (Dec 2, 2009)

danny-s said:


> in 2 days i had 847 pictures of bears on my camera, yup north ga gots um boys, come on up and fill ur tag



Is that on one set of batteries?  Dang.  Put me on one of those bear!


----------



## danny-s (Dec 3, 2009)

yea its on one set of 4 duracells on a one minute delay , 9 different adult bears 6 diff cubs


----------



## danny-s (Dec 3, 2009)

see this baby all the time on the cam


----------



## sarnold78 (Dec 3, 2009)

I'll be coming up that way  next week. Can someone point me in the right direction for Coopers Ck? I don't mind walking either. I'll be coming from Savannah so I have never even scouted the area but I have been studing topo maps for months now.


----------



## english setter (Dec 3, 2009)

Look at the area around sea creek good spot fot bear also coopers creek has a nice population of hogs they seem to be around the duncan ridge area , sea creek is your best bet for bear lots of laural thickets and old clear cuts


----------



## General3388 (Dec 5, 2009)

all you flatlanders missed out. Lots of snow. I think the bears were hibernating though. Still have had a blast.


----------



## Booger (Dec 6, 2009)

It was a cold trip. My tent had so much snow on it it collapsed. The wind was the worst though.


----------



## deadend (Dec 6, 2009)

Some bad weather this year but always a good time.  I didn't see anything and sign was almost nonexistant over what I saw a week and a half ago.  That fog/cloud was a killer up on Grassy.  Can't believe the low harvest this year and no bears as of noon yesterday.

There were several inbred rednecks that needed killing while I was trying to get the camper off the mountain on saturday during the snow.  Unfortunately I would have been out of ammo during the first mile and would have had to take up knife fighting.  You'd have thought it was the first time any of them had seen snow and had to try out the tire spinning/fishtailing/glasspack muffler capabilities of their trucks.  I'm sorry I inconvienienced any of them by being on the same road and making them move their steering hand 1" to the right so that we could pass each other.

Can't wait 'til next year!


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 8, 2009)

Nice pics! Thanks for posting.


----------



## kevin17 (Dec 8, 2009)

My dad and I hunted the first three days seen total of three deer.
Just like deadend no new sign was made after we scoutted.


----------



## booger branch benelli (Dec 8, 2009)

hey dead end what wma did that buck come off of in your avatar? The public land buck of a life time!


----------

